# first ride impession new Mx Leader



## vlckx (Mar 4, 2005)

After some days of rain and wind, I finally got the chance to take my new Merckx out for a ride. I can tell you, it's a real race machine, very much diffirent than my other steel bikes.
fast cornering, and descending feels very natural, allmost in a relaxed way. I 'm going to take it to the next club crit's, to see how it handles there. 
My impression is thatt it can withstand some hammering and sprinting!
I did not change much on the bike yet, only a new 180mm record chainset (square taper) for the rest some parts I allready had in the house, changed bar & stem: Itm Vista, no name seatpost, flite seat, and new pro 2 clinchers. The wheels feel quite heavy but sturdy, 36 spokes on FIR srg 30 rims, they came with the bike. For the rest a 9 speed 105 gruppo, I'll replace that in the future for a Campy one.

Best, vlckx


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

sweet photo of Eddy and buffalo (me thinks or are they Yaks). It puts me in mind of the Catalina island marathon if they'e buffalo. What size is it? Based on the head tube, I'm going to hazard a guess of @ least 60 cm.


----------



## vlckx (Mar 4, 2005)

cannibal said:


> sweet photo of Eddy and buffalo (me thinks or are they Yaks). It puts me in mind of the Catalina island marathon if they'e buffalo. What size is it? Based on the head tube, I'm going to hazard a guess of @ least 60 cm.


Cannibal, that's a good guess, 64 ct 
The cattle is Scottish Highlander. In a way related to buffalo.
As you can see, they were not very impressed by my new ride


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Omg!!!!!!!*

you have an MXL in Domo Farm Frites livery
I am jealous beyond words

and it close to my size

if you ever sell PM ME

love, love, love

congrats.......

if there is one, there must be more

ouch, ouch, ouch


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

+1000

It's perfect. Put me on your PM list. It's definitely my size. Where did you say you live again? :thumbsup: 




atpjunkie said:


> you have an MXL in Domo Farm Frites livery
> I am jealous beyond words
> 
> and it close to my size
> ...


----------



## vlckx (Mar 4, 2005)

innergel said:


> +1000
> 
> It's perfect. Put me on your PM list. It's definitely my size. Where did you say you live again? :thumbsup:


Ok guys, I'll think of you when I'm old and fed up with cycling


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*I mean I already own an MXL*

but if I ever find one in that scheme, I will own 2

if I ever find one in need of repaint I will buy it and send it to Belgium for that scheme. I have the team kits for that squad from 2000-2001 and 2001-2002

see I love Merckx's, I really love steel ones
One w/ Domo Livery well, that is just heaven

enjoy


----------



## vlckx (Mar 4, 2005)

Hey Atp, you happen to know if Domo Farm Fries actually raced on MXL's?
All I can find is a team Scandium in domo colors, and since you know more about that team, I could roughly estimate date of contruction of my bike.

funny thing is, that when I first saw the bike, I wasn't very impressed by the color scheme, but now I know more of the background, I start to appreciate it!


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

That's one of my favorite Merckx color schemes. My Corsa 01 is similar, but red & black rather than blue & black. I wish mine was blue.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

I'm pretty sure that Domo never raced the MXL (or any steel bikes for that matter), as they were on various flavors of Merckx's aluminum/scandium frames. 

The only team I'm aware of who were still racing the MXL full time in 2002 was Team Vlaanderen, as can been seen here: http://wielrennen.hour.be/Renners_Fotoalbum.asp?numrenner=638&ID_Album=11466 (courtesy of this great blog on Merckx paint schemes: http://www.tearsforgears.com/search/label/team colors). 

Museeuw won P-R on a Scandium rig, and if there was any race suited to the MXL, that would it, so that leads me to believe it was not in their stable that year. That being said, I know Cervelo had a slew of steel bike at P-R in '03, so maybe some of the guys were on steel for D-FF?

Your bike is beautiful though.....still my favorite paint scheme on Eddy's bikes and I'd also love to have an older MXL repainted in that scheme someday.


----------



## vlckx (Mar 4, 2005)

Thanks all for the input and links!
Went out for a second ride yesterday, and woww, there is no other way to discribe it.
Yes, it's heavy by modern standards, but so am I.
Pity my other bikes for the moment, pity they don't make them anymore.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*I don't think so*



vlckx said:


> Hey Atp, you happen to know if Domo Farm Fries actually raced on MXL's?
> All I can find is a team Scandium in domo colors, and since you know more about that team, I could roughly estimate date of contruction of my bike.
> 
> funny thing is, that when I first saw the bike, I wasn't very impressed by the color scheme, but now I know more of the background, I start to appreciate it!


they may have had the option but they rode the Team SC.
the Team evolved out of the Farm Frites team in 99 and was aided by defecting Mapei riders.(Mapei was going down)
so the first time I saw that scheme was late 99, but here's the rub. Your bike has a threaded steer tube (I'm looking at the headset) but I think many bikes in that era still were using threaded. I know they did some Stradas in that color as well. So my guess is 2000 -2002 era or it was an older frame they repainted. Anyhow it isawesome, the fork is fab and yes, get her dressed in campy.

and go on the search for some Mavic Classic SSC wheels. The wheelofchoice for Paris Roubaix and they are black and yellow,wouldlook great with that paint.


----------

